# question re: when to spay??



## emily (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi all,

I am new to this forum and was wondering if I could get some insight on when would be an appropriate time to spay my little girl. I'm going to get a 7 month old girl (I wish I could get a 10 week old puppy, but my schedule just does not allow for that). Are there any temperament benefits for spaying earlier rather than later? I hear girl doggies can be b*tchy if they're not spayed? But I also heard that if you spay too early, the pup can grow too tall (growth plates have not fully closed yet) and as a result, they are at an increased risk of developing bone cancers? I can't tell what is fact from fiction!!!

Did anyone notice personality/temperament changes in their girl doggies after spaying. How old was your pup when you spayed her? 

Any insight or advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks!!! 

Best regards,
Emily


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Great question and CONGRATULATIONS on your new baby!!!
There ARE a LOT of differing opinions on when is best to spay.
We had Tillie spayed when she was nearly 8 months old... some do it younger, a lot do it older. It was rough the first couple of days after the surgery, but she recovered well and I haven't noticed any personality changes what so ever.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Well, there are benefits to early spay and there are benefits to waiting to spay, certain cancer risks decrease with both (decreased risk for ovarian/ breast/girl related cancers on early spay and decreased risk of arthritis, bone disorders and cancers on waiting to spay)

I did wait til' after first heat but most people spay before first heat and have had no problems. I really didn't notice any personality changes and Gucci was never 'bitchy' to humans, other dogs maybe, but I can't see any difference post spay, the main difference is her coat, doesn't grow as fast and as gorgeous as it did with the hormones helping it along..

:welcome: to the forum! And congrats on your baby, 7 months is still very young 

Kara


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

emily said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum and was wondering if I could get some insight on when would be an appropriate time to spay my little girl. I'm going to get a 7 month old girl (I wish I could get a 10 week old puppy, but my schedule just does not allow for that). Are there any temperament benefits for spaying earlier rather than later? I hear girl doggies can be b*tchy if they're not spayed? But I also heard that if you spay too early, the pup can grow too tall (growth plates have not fully closed yet) and as a result, they are at an increased risk of developing bone cancers? I can't tell what is fact from fiction!!!
> 
> ...


 I don't think you have to worry about the growth plates that is only in larger breed-ed dogs Our vet recommends waiting tell after their first heat. Because he see's more small breed's with bladder issues at a older age because of spaying early.In his opinion That risk far out weighs the other issues by spaying early Spaying earlier is diffidently a good Idea for folks that can not control making sure your dog doesn't get pregnant.


----------



## BrutusBuckeye (Apr 5, 2011)

My breeder recommended that I wait until Brutus is a year old to neuter him. She said that neutering him before all of the hormones have had a chance to develope could cause cancer and also cause him to grow larger than he is suppose to be. I guess it's kind of like taking out a girls uterus when she's a child or giving a little boy a vesectomy before they have had a chance to mature. JMO


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I waited till after her first heat...she was actually just spayed last week. Her breeders vet said she had a slight infantile vulva when she had her very first exam and she suggested to wait until after her first heat.


----------

